# March Madness



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Anyone pulling for a team to win the tourney? My hopes (and money) are on Arizona.

L


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

UNC TARHEELS ALL THE WAY!!

Go Heels! Dump Duke!


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Foodnfoto....ooops, Penn St. Who'da thunk?

Brooklyn Dodgers still have a shot. 

L


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

GO ILLINI!!


----------



## palmier (Oct 17, 2000)

DITTO: GO ILLINI!


----------

